# Flashed Powerboost and Cant boot phone with LOW BATTERY



## Dshoe (Jun 15, 2011)

Emergency guys. I flashed the flashme.zip on my phone while running MIUI ICS. I have done this before with no problem but this time it made it go to a black screen when it passes the boot logo. I can get into recovery by holding down the vol key but if I flash MIUI or CM7 it doesn't fix it. I can try restoring from a nandroid but this all happened when I had 30% BATTERY!! Shows me for not thinking powerboost would matter. I can't restore using RSD Lite because the battery is low. What should I do?!

Also, will my phone charge if its on DXC's boot menu?

EDIT
I am able to boot into recovery without my battery in. I'm wiping data and going to try a nand restore.

EDIT AGAIN
I was able to get into the boot loader and it says I have enough battery so I'm flashing to froyo. Hope this works...


----------

